# Allis Chalmers show, Union Grove, WI Sept. 16-19, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

9/16/2005 thru 9/18/2005
Show #480 Union Grove, WI 

"Gathering of the Orange" - Coming Home 
Southeast Wisconsin Antique Power and Collectibles Socity is hosting the Allis-Chalmers "Gathering of the Orange" - Coming Home at the Racine County Fairgrounds at Union Grove. Activities, parades, etc. are planned in nearby West Allis with tours of the former factory sites, etc. 

Nan Jones 
269-763-9770 
[email protected]


----------

